# Calm before the storm?



## Twinssurprise

For most of this pregnancy I have been feeling horrible! I have been exhausted beyond belief, living with painful spd, an emotional roller coaster. This pregnancy has taken such a toll on me in so many ways I couldn't even begin to describe it to others who haven't experienced it. 

But the past few days, I feel really good. Im getting around a lot better, oh still wobbling and thinking I may need a wheel chair by the end but dont seem to be in as much pain. Im still tried, but not the exhaustion I've been feeling. I was up early this morning packing a diaper bag before starting my day. Now, for me, this is just unheard of lately I am all about sleeping as long as I can. LOL. 

Now my gut instinct is telling me to enjoy it while I can, more than likely it will all turn on me soon enough. However there is this nagging question inside me that makes me wonder if this is okay or should I give myself a whole new thing to worry about. :dohh: So I guess my question to all you ladies is, was there a calm before the storm for you?


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, glad you're feeling better. There was no calm before the storm for me as such, but I did seem to reach a 'suffering threshold' at which point my body gave up and the discomfort plateaued lol. This for me was after 36wks, and I had them at 38wks. 

My skin continued to feel like knives were being jabbed into me, and I still needed a hot water bottle each evening for the generalised agony, but it seemed easier somehow. Maybe I just knew I was on the home straight, and was hugely relieved not to be having another preemie once I reached 36wks, so pyschologically felt at peace ;) Hope it lasts for you darlin xxx


----------



## knitbit

I've had a bit of a bounce lately, too. I've noticed that the lower twins position has a lot to do with how comfortable I feel. She turned breech and it was a huge relief. I almost don't want her to turn head down, lol. I'd just chalk it up to the babies positions and not worry about it too much.


----------



## _Vicky_

I am so glad you are feeling better just embrace it lol.

I had a really easy pregnancy but I had no other kids to run around after and work from home so I was really lucky xxx


----------



## Skidaddle83

I only have my first single pregnancy to go on but am fast approaching 31 weeks pregnant with my twins; but yes, with my little girl I did almost have a 'calm before the storm' moment to the point where I had a late night the night before I went into labour-my husband actually asked me why I hadn't gone to bed earlier-'err because no one told me I'd go into labour at 4am?!' I had been suffering with suspected Pre eclampsia and they were monitoring me so I had some warning that I wouldn't be going to term but had no idea, other than a little more energy until I went labour at nearly 38 weeks! Let us know how you get on! X


----------



## Eternal

im wondering the same, im only 26 weeks so not as far along as you, but had a terrible pregnancy, had surgery at 17 weeks, had pancreatitis and gallstone, had gushing and bleeding for over a month, had cramps, etc etc, doctor basically said it was 50/50 if i got to 24 weeks. 

But i got there and things have been bearable, like you i have SPD, i have managed to just get on with things, i had it with my son too, really huge amounts of movement and inflammation in my pelvis but had to work so had to just get one, and this time ive had a toddler so in some situations its harder and others much easier. 

But right now im not feeling too bad, yes im in pain, i cant sleep, in uncomfy, but i think because i know its going to get a hell of a lot worse, im mentally telling myself its not too bad. But i guess only time with tell. 

Hope you continue to stay feeling well xxx


----------



## heyyady

I didn't have the calm before the storm with my twin pregnancy- but I did with my other two kiddos- my only advice is don't over do it, keep those babas cooking!


----------

